# Important Security Update!



## VS_Admin

Great News! 
We are happy to announce we are improving security across our network and adding Secure Sockets Layer or SSL to the site. This means going forward you'll see Hyper Text Transfer Protocol Secure (HTTPS); the secure version of HTTP, the protocol used to send data between your browser and the website that you are connected to. This means all communications between your browser and the website will have another layer of encryption. We take the security of your data seriously so updates like this do happen from time to time. There is no downtime or major issues anticipated in this change. If you do notice anything about the site operating not as it should please make sure we are the first to know. You can send a PM to this account with details and we can investigate. Thanks, and if you have any questions about this let me know. 
-Your Admin Team


----------

